# Ski Bag Removal



## AwesomeIsLuke (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone know how to remove the ski bag from my 740iL? It doesn't seem to have any exposed bolts or anything. Will it just pop out with enough force?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I have not done it, but here is an old post from "BigT"



> How do I remove the ski bag?
> _It's very easy. Start by lifting out the rear seat bottom. Then you have to remove the center section of the rear seat back. It's held in place by two nuts, one on each of two tabs at the bottom of the seat back section. Once the two nuts are loose, you can lift the seat back center section up and out. The ski bag itself is fastened with one nut, slightly larger than the two you just removed, in the middle right under the ski bag opening. That's it, the ski bag is now loose, and you can lift it out. Sorry I don't remember if it has to go in towards to trunk or towards the cabin, but you should be able to see that clearly at this point. _
> 
> Follow up reply:
> ...


----------

